# First Band Saw Box Attempt



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok... here it is. My first stab at band saw boxes. It's made of oak with Minwax light pine stain/finish. Please forgive the quality of the pics, it seems my camera is not focusing right for some reason.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi George.. pretty neat little box from what I can see. That looks similar to a design from Wood magazine. the pics are pretty blurry... since you are fairly close did you put the camera in Macro mode? Just a thought. Nice job George... beginner huh.. yeah right! 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi George,

The pictures are not the greatest, but from what I can see, tha is an awesome looking box. Really like the design and the hardware too. Maybe try the pics again, would love to see the justice you done it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Better Pics?*



Bob N said:


> Hi George,
> 
> The pictures are not the greatest, but from what I can see, tha is an awesome looking box. Really like the design and the hardware too. Maybe try the pics again, would love to see the justice you done it.


Thanks Bob, I did some tinkering with the camera so I hope these turned out better. You might notice in the first pic that the screws came through the back but I am going to put a lining in the box and they won't show. I hope


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

George,

Those are much better and better speak for the excellent work you did. I really like the design of that box a lot. Going to put them in my project folder.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> Thanks Bob, I did some tinkering with the camera so I hope these turned out better. You might notice in the first pic that the screws came through the back but I am going to put a lining in the box and they won't show. I hope


George,

Much better pictures... Thank you!!

This is the first time I've seen a rectangular, typical box, being a "band saw" box. Most have fancy curves, etc. designed in them, etc.

That box really looks great... you can see the grain all the way around it...

Did you start with a solid block of wood & then proceed to cut it up, cutting more & more, then gluing back together to get the finished configuration?

Looks NICE... Good job!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> George,
> Did you start with a solid block of wood & then proceed to cut it up, cutting more & more, then gluing back together to get the finished configuration?


Joe, I started with three pieces of scrap 3 x 5 x 3/4" oak, glued them together to make a block 3 x 5 x 1 1/2. I then rounded off the top, cut each end off, cut off the top, sawed out the inside block, glued the ends back on and sanded (a lot).


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep, typical band saw box... just a rectangle one...

Very nice... thank you.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi George,,,, nice looking box ya got there,,, you said you were going to put a lining in it,, I use this stuff called Suede-Tex. I tried to put a green felt lining in a big box I made and it was so much trouble, I had glue on every thing and it was just a mess,, I found this stuff in a magazine and thought I would give it a try,,, I ordered it from a Klockit catalog,, but they only carry about 3 colors,,, but I was after green and they have that,, it comes as a 2 part system,, ,you get a colored, thick paint of the color you are planning on using, and also get a bag of fuzzy fibers of the same color, all you do is paint the area you want to be lined with the colored paint and then right away, while its still very wet, you "puff" the colored fibers on the painted area. You can toss it on by hand, if you wanted to,,, but I bought the card board applicator that they sell just for that job,, it is only a few bucks and works like a charm,,, you can reuse it as many times as you want,,, so its money well spent. But all you do is "Puff" that stuff all over your painted surface and then let it set over night,, in the morning,, turn your box up side down and tap the loose fibers out onto a sheet of newspaper so you can catch them and then use the left overs on your next project.
This is about the easiest stuff I have ever worked with and it comes out perfect EVERY time,,,, you cannot put on too much,,, pile it right up and when you turn it over and tap it,, the excess will just fall out. not a problem.

This stuff is really quite cheap,, and the results are nothing short of amazing. That stuff will make your box look like a million bucks, George. Use masking tape on the top edge of your box before you paint it,, so you will have a nice sharp edge. I try and use that stuff now as much as I can on my projects,, it adds that much to it.

The web site is www.donjer.com They have a lot of colors there to choose from and even now have the fibers in nylon that can be used for outside applications that would take more abuse.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Nice job 

Have you seen the guy on the The American Woodshop show on the PBS,, ?
It makes band saw boxs in about 30 mins. or so with 3 draws that look like a small cabinet...all from one block of Walnut the norm... it's a fun show to watch 

He likes super glue and has it glue up almost as fast as it cuts it out 
He starts out with a 8" x 6" x 10" block and cuts the bottom out 1st and just works his way up until he has it about 12" tall with all 3 drawers in place in about 30 mins.

The American Woodshop

http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive99/3_31scotphil.html

Plus you can see him on the computer and see him do his band saw boxes.at ▼
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com


Band Saw BOX Vette
http://members.tripod.com/~brotherjohnscrafts/vette57.html
http://members.tripod.com/~brotherjohnscrafts/pickup.html


Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Terry, thanks for the tip. I will check that Suede-Tex out.

Thanks Bj, I haven't seen that show. I will have to see if we get that in our area.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Here's one more you may want to read (flocking great stuff )

http://www.routerforums.com/38665-post19.html
http://www.routerforums.com/finishing-touch/3966-flock-finish-2.html?highlight=flock


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj, looks like just what I need.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

curiousgeorge said:


> Joe, I started with three pieces of scrap 3 x 5 x 3/4" oak, glued them together to make a block 3 x 5 x 1 1/2. I then rounded off the top, cut each end off, cut off the top, sawed out the inside block, glued the ends back on and sanded (a lot).


George thats some good looking scrap. I got a used 14" BS a while back,and two five gallon buckets of oak,poplar,and beech cutoffs. Your giving me some good ideas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, what happened to the photo-shoot, how do you expect me to learn?
Please George, rebate the hinges, like a lot of woodworkers, I too hate fitting hinges but I force myself! Forgive me for the sample shown, but it was one of my first boxes close to 7years ago.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Harry. Normally I would have taken pics of the steps, but I started out just trying out my new band saw and was almost finished with the box before it came to me about pics. As for rebating the hinges I was trying for an old treasure chest look... well ok, the inside rims are too narrow to rebate the hinges.  No plans, just started cutting. Any further hinges will be rebated.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

RustyW said:


> George thats some good looking scrap. I got a used 14" BS a while back,and two five gallon buckets of oak,poplar,and beech cutoffs. Your giving me some good ideas.



A very good use of scraps... just glue them up & start cutting...
(after planing, etc.)


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice box George. I almost had the same problem with the hinge screws on the box I just completed. They were the shortest I had but just too long for the thickness of the timber & I ended up hacksawing them down to fit! As for the flocking - it's good fun & gives a nice looking finish but just a few tips. 1. Make sure the wood's sealed before you apply the coloured adhesive otherwise it soaks it up & you get thin spots. 2. Avoid sharp edges as the flocking will be thin. 3. Be VERY generous with both the adhesive and the flocking when you apply it.
The manufacturer's (Donjer) instructions say - if in doubt, ask a Junior High Student as they use this stuff all the time. Unfortunately, US junior high students are a bit thin on the ground here in NZ so I had to do it all myself!
Keep up the nice work.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Geordie. I need all the help I can get. This is all new ground for me.


----------

